# So upset - ticks!!!!



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

We are out in a country every weekend, because the dogs get ticks once a while, last year I put them on monthly Advantix II. 
It's the drops that suppose to repel fleas, ticks and mosquitoes.

Last month I pulled an engorged tick off of Skyy, which was not suppose to happen.

Today I sat down with Skyy and noticed a lot of funny spots on her face, it looked like mini skin tags - her face, mouth, lips are COVERED with tiny ticks!!!!

I would guesstimate at least 50 (possibly a lot more) on Skyy's face. The baby ticks are the size of grain of sugar and all of them are very much attached onto her skin.

I am so upset now - is there anything else I can use to repel ticks?

P.S: I did not want to vaccinate the dogs against Lyme disease, because of serious side effects.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Try a Preventic collar - I swear by this for my pups. We go to some tick infested areas & if we use the collar I never have to worry.

Purchase a "tick twister" to remove any ticks that are embedded.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

The good news...sounds like she stumbled upon a cluster of tick larvae. They shouldn't be carrying lyme.

Still, ewwwwww. 

So sorry. Wish I had good answers. We do not put a tick preventative on Gracie. We are maniacal about daily tick checks, though.

Where are you located?


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Link to Preventic suppler:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+6+1254&pcatid=1254

Skymaxx and threefsh, thanks for reminding me to replace the _*Preventic*_ collars on the dogs. They work great for three months but do need to be replaced. I write on the collar the date I put them on with a sharpie to remind myself their usefullness has worn away. 

*Best product * we have found also. The ticks love the ears and the inner thigh. 

Remember that ticks love human blood also so check yourself out carefully when you get home. I removed an embedded one last fall from the back of my neck and went and got checked by a doctor. He put me on two weeks of antibiotics as a precaution for Lyme disease. Nasty stuff.

Happy and safe trails,

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Oh, so upsetting... sometimes I don't envy your warmer weather. 
They are still in cryostasis around these parts.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

*threefsh *and *RBD* - thank you so much for suggesting Preventic!

Do you know if it's safe to use this collar with Advantix II? Advantix _does work_ against fleas and mosquitoes.

*VictoriaW* - we are in Texas, so it's not just the ticks, we worry about rattle snakes as well. 
Our doggies get the vaccine plus we attended a rattlesnake awareness clinic last year.
*

datacan* - I have never seen anything like that before and hopefully will never see it again - nasty creatures.

Upate: I pulled the ticks off. Skyy was such a trooper - she lost quite a few hairs in the process.\
Good news - more than half of ticks were dead. Bad news - the rest of them were very much alive


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Yes, you can use it in combination with topical treatments.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I was at the vets earlier this week and noticed a new tick collar on the market. It is good for 6 months and the dogs can swim in it. I was going to write down the name of it so I could do some research once I got home. Then got sidetracked and didn't do it. I will look again next time I'm in there.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I found the name of the collar, its Scalibor Protector Band.
It has mixed reviews, so I don't know if I'll try it.
The Preventic collar I have used, and it works wonders on ticks.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

About 10 years ago Big Cutterman my life long bud and hunting partner

we were camping near a raw remote desert lake East with the Boys 

we let the performers in the tent that night to sleep the place was loaded with song Dogs/ coyotes.

We spent hours burning them off us ???

and Big John got Lymes from the deer tick :-[

It took $$$$ and lots of time to bring him back 

His auto immunity has never been the same

one back yard BBQ lots of folks He ask

Big Nordic what are we grilling tonight

I smiled

TICKS ;D

He was less impressed 

wish I had them pictures road side standing bending "naked" digging burning and pulling ticks ;D :'(

I may have greedy with the lighter then He ???

Doggies came out fine

1 treatment :-X :'(

only pic I have

I am the little lad about 4 or 5

he had 5 years on me

passed him age 11 

He hated me some fun ;D

still LOL

Grilling Ticks :-*


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

TexasRed said:


> I found the name of the collar, its Scalibor Protector Band.
> It has mixed reviews, so I don't know if I'll try it.
> The Preventic collar I have used, and it works wonders on ticks.



Alma wears this one, first few days she tried to scratch her eyes, like the collar iritated her,
she got used to it after 5-6 day, now no problems with the tick at all.
Although i'm still cheking her every day, it's a habit now to check her ears


----------



## Happyhappyhappy (Jan 8, 2013)

By early April, we were finding ticks on Afton (V) and ourselves daily! My husband was almost fastidious with the tick checks, but HE still ended up with a Lyme-like reaction addressed with a 30-day treatment.

Right or wrong, we opted to treat the immediate perimeter of woods around our home with Talstar Professional. We did not treat our yard, but just the moist-leafy woody underbrush.

The result was amazing!! Over one month later, have not seen a tick from our woods/yard... Yes, still have seen them from trail runs, so am glad for the collar-suggestion!


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I live in Missouri. The ticks are worse this year than I ever recall. I'm pulling 3 or 4 of the little blood suckers off Dax every day.

Do people here prefer the collars over products like Front Line?


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Update:
Our dogs are still on Advantix II, Max had skin irritation and was scratching like crazy from Preventic collar, so we stop using it. 

I check both dogs every evening, when they go out in a field, I check them twice a day and usually pull a tick or two off. 
The vet assured me that Lyme disease is very uncommon in Texas and a tick will have to be attached for over 24 hours in order to transmit the bacteria.

We use Advantix II because it also protects against mosquitoes, and it works!


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Ticky time of year! We took Wilson on a hike in the blue ridge Friday and pulled off about two dozen ticks. Yuck! He is on frontline but I am thinking of using preventic too next time we go out. As a total rookie -- should I double dose? I can't stand the thought of the ticks on him, so we do a thorough search and pull them off before they are engorged, but I did find a few deer ticks so I want to make sure that Wilson is protected. Anyone double dose and have their pups on frontline and preventic? Is in the collar safe to wear all the time, including in the house and with kids? Is it removable so we can take it on and off like a regular collar?

I fear that there is a deer tick or two that we may have missed and that maybe the frontline is wearing off (near the end of the month)? Probably too neurotic here, but I worry about lime because it is frequent here in VA. Anyone have any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm not sure why, but I have never seen ticks in So. Calif, or even when we are up in Mammoth Lakes, but we did get a few when we visited a woodland park in No. Calif. they dig in very quickly, it was Greta our Weimy who got them several years back. 
I have noticed in reading your posts, that none of you use Trifexis ( which our vet prescribes) Is there something I should know about it? Currently Pearl is on it Once a month oral chew tab. She never has had any ill effects.


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

Cavedog said:


> I live in Missouri. The ticks are worse this year than I ever recall. I'm pulling 3 or 4 of the little blood suckers off Dax every day.
> 
> Do people here prefer the collars over products like Front Line?


I am in Missouri too. We were pulling like 10 off each day when we went out. They were really bad they seemed to have settled down now and I find an occasional one here and there. We use Frontline Plus year round and keep a nice tweezer handy at all times.


----------



## iwant2fish (Aug 14, 2012)

We are from south Florida but are in Missouri for the month. We've never had a problem in Florida until this year. We finally broke down and had our yard and home sprayed after no natural preventative worked (unfortunately). I also put the dogs on Frontline and the problem went away.

Here in Missouri the problem is terrible. I take the dogs on daily hikes and must check them and myself constantly. The few that I've missed always come up dead on the dogs, so the Frontline is working, but I just hate the thought of what the chemicals are doing to their systems. If there anyone knows of something that will repel them altogether I would love to know what it is!


----------



## Jimbo15471 (Mar 27, 2012)

I started to use distilled water/apple cider vinegar mix spray before we went out to repel them on top of the frontline. I don't know if the ticks died down or the apple cider vinegar mix worked.


----------



## Vizsla Baby (Nov 4, 2011)

This is the worst year for ticks I've ever seen. We have had almost 20 inches of rain more than normal this spring/summer and it's been much cooler than normal. I guess that has led to the perfect tick "storm".

The topical medications do not work for ticks. I'm going to try the vinegar/water solution the next time we head to the farm/woods. I'd read about that elsewhere and heard that it works. If that doesn't work for our brand of ticks, I'll try the collars. Or maybe both the vinegar and the collars!!

SICK OF TICKS.....


----------

